

Sex toy startup has some big backers - drallison
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE62G2AG20100317?loomia_ow=t0:s0:a49:g43:r2:c0.198242:b32179850:z0

======
btilly
I'll bet their market research is fun...

However there are real challenges in having a company like that on your
resume. A couple of (male) co-workers of mine were interviewing an attractive
woman who had been doing brand management for K-Y jelly. They managed to hold
it together for a while. Then they lost it when she began blithely talking
about how their advertising campaign lead to increased (market) penetration.

Yeah, my co-workers should have been more mature. But I'll bet that was not
the first or last time she got that kind of response. (Hopefully she learned
to be more careful of the potential double-entendres.)

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
You're assuming that she wasn't aware of how her words would be interpreted. I
think she knew exactly what she was doing.

If you can make your interviewer laugh, your chances of getting the job just
went way up.

~~~
btilly
If that was her reasoning, it backfired. The reaction from both interviewers
was that having her around would be incredibly awkward and personally
embarrassing, so she was turned down.

------
weeksie
Brilliant. I'm glad to see a sex positive startup being recognised for its
value, rather than shunned because investors are too prudish to see value.
This kind of stuff really improves the quality of people's lives, creates
value, and generally makes the world a better place.

------
anigbrowl
Apparently if you build it, they _will_ come.

~~~
DarthMark
That joke was anti-climatic.

------
pw0ncakes
_Its original line of toys started at $175 and included a $3,250 diamond-
studded platinum vibrator._

The nouveau-riche joke just made itself.

